
Show HN: Jcp – a template-based CLI copy command - mpdehaan2
https://github.com/mpdehaan/jcp
======
mpdehaan2
This was pretty basic hack that just took a handful of minutes, but there's
times where I want to quickly dump out a config file without picking up a
entire configuration management tool.

The next obvious addition would probably to allow multiple --answer parameters
or to allow those parameters to be a directory.

